# Bench plane dating assistance



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys. Got a Stanley No 4 today for 10 bucks. I think it's a frankenplane, but would love to pick your brains. Pics will work best I'm sure











Nothing at all in the casting but STANLEY on the toe. Frog receiver consistent with a No 9 or 10 I think? 












Frog has no etchings/stamps, and no adjustment screw. No markings of any kind on lateral adj lever. 












Lever cap looks like its been taken from an old transitional maybe? 

Depth knob is solid brass with no patent stamps. Left hand thread. 











Knob and tote fastened with flat head steel screws, not rods & brass caps. I'm not convinced they are original however. The threads don't seem to seat snugly until they are bottomed out. However the recesses in the top of the tote & knob do not appear deep enough to house a brass cap nut. They are definitely hardwood but I'm not sure what species... 











Iron has the SW logo, and the back of the cap iron is blued. No other markings (that I can tell) on the cap iron. 



View attachment 74950




View attachment 74951


My bit of research puts it around a type 10, but really not sure. Any thoughts???

Edit: Now I've got to clean up the mess i made on the kitchen table before my better half comes home!! 

Any more info needed??


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/ 
Date it!!!!!!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/
> Date it!!!!!!


Yeah already there buddy. My findings are posted above.

No frog screw = type 9 or earlier. But the bed has no patent dates, nor does "BAILEY" appear on it.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's my follow..... 
How many patent dates? 0

Is raised ring cast into bed for reciver of knob? Yes

Is bed painted blue? No (type 20)
Do toe and heel have a flat broad rib casting? 
Yes. If no (type 15)

Is stanley printed verticlly on lateral adjustment lever? No. If yes( type 19)

Does depth adjusting knob have a diagonal kurling on it? No. If yes(type 18)

Does plane have wartime features Handel/knob staind red or painted black depth adj knob made of steel or hard rubber heavier bottom casting? If yes (type 17) if no (type 16) 

type 17 dates 1942-1945 type 16 dates 1933-1941. Hope this helps I could be wrong on some info. But that's what I got from your picture.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

BZawat said:


> Yeah already there buddy. My findings are posted above.
> 
> No frog screw = type 9 or earlier. But the bed has no patent dates, nor does "BAILEY" appear on it.


Hmmm sorry then my last post is meaningless.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I didn't think it has a raised ring for the knob. Unless I'm mistaken I thought that was referring to the ring that went around the outside of the knob? Idk? I'm a rookie man lol

EDIT: This is what I figured they meant by "raised ring"


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

BZawat said:


> Yeah already there buddy. My findings are posted above.
> 
> No frog screw = type 9 or earlier. But the bed has no patent dates, nor does "BAILEY" appear on it.


Could be a frankin plane I'm sure you know the story how they would just throw stuff together... That's awesome!!!


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

It appears you have a Stanley "Four Square" plane - a lower end line manuf'd for homeowners (as opposed to professionals). That is a four square lever cap and the non-brass fasteners, lack of "Bailey" on the casting and non-rosewood "furniture" are other clues.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I agree this is not a Stanley-Bailey.

The "STANLEY" cast into the sole vs "BAILEY" is the first clue.

As John S. said, this is a lower end line. I have not seen a Stanley 4 square plane.

This link of a Stanley Four Square looks very similar to your plane.
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/stanley-four-square-plane-early-1920s

The cross hatch pattern on the lever cap was also used on another lower end line called "Stanley Defiance". I had one of these without a blade.

The all steel screws is another clue, as is the twisted end of the lever cap.

The Stanley dating sites typically cover Stanley-Bailey rather than the lower end lines.

Sorry, but it will not be easy to date this plane other than it is "vintage".


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks John & Dave! That makes a lot of sense. Im going to dig up as much history on this guy as I can, and I'll be sure to share it! 
Low end or not, it seems to be solidly made, the casting & frog seem to be identical to 20's and 30's Stanley's, judging from pics I've seen anyway. It'll be worth restoring at some point in the future. 
Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Definitely a four square. Here is my #5 1/4


----------

